# High Elves Army Help...



## AngelWings6925 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, 

I am new to warhammer and I need some help/advice to get me started. 
I chose to play as the High Elves. 

I wanted to know what units that you other High Elves players find most useful and what units do you find least useful, and why. 
Is there any good combo's that work best. 

P.S. 
I play for fun, and I'll be playing against Vampire Count, Dark Elves, Chaos Warriors, and the Tomb Kings.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Righttt.. diving right in:

Things that are most useful are probably dragon princes, swordmasters and phoenix guard.
The least useful things are silver helms, which are a bit of a joke unless you are using them to hide a hero/lord in.

Core choices are never going to be great, a lot of players just use the minimum units of archers to fill the core requirement and save points for better units. UNits of spearmen/LSG are ok against some armies but arent really that reliable against others (against elves/men they are great... but if a heavy infantry/cavalry/monster comes your way then you're a bit toast).

Rare choices give you access to the RBTs that I often rely upon for scaring off the nastier enemy units (taking off a rank bonus or 2 of ranked units or just to try to kill big monsters) and the eagles which are great at march blocking (but rubbish at everything else).

Its the special choices that really build a HE army... depending on how you like to play swordmasters/phoenix guard/white lions are what you are looking for. I also love ellyrion reavers (often add in a mounted mage for maximum effect) as a general distraction/march blocker. Shadow warriors are also anothe march blocker; they dont really do enough damage to be considered for much else. Chariots are fun, most people like lion chariots because they are good at doing damage.. though I like tiranoc chariots with a mage on top- makes the unit US5 and therefore able to negate enemy ranks if it charges into a flank (gives me a mobile mage which is actually a threat in combat (although a risky one).


The type of army you want pretty much depends on how you like to play... though the 2 army types I tend to play are either a full magic (archmage and 3 mage) and shooting list that sits in a corner, sends out march blockers and shreads the enemy at range, then hopes they are too weak by the time they reach me or a prince on dragon with support from cavalry... but still has a solid defensive block in a corner with RBTs/archers for ranged support.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Im still new at fantisy too.

Im still deciding if the spearmen are worth it or not.
For a fluffy fun army to get a lion chariot you should get white lions of chrace over greatswords. They have a slightly worse stat line, but they are better for a theme army. (plus they get a 3+ save against shooting )

The Ellyrian Reavers can be really nice because of the bows you can give them (plus their fast cav)

Thats all I have for now...


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

I play Vampire Counts, and i looked at the HE codex, and the units i fear most at the moment would be the spearmen, considering my skellie spearmen are my main bulk of the army, and you take HE spearmen as you main bulk, then i would probably loose, my spearmen are no match for the HE ones. I charge into combat, (high leadership, so most likly to pass the test) so i should have the advantage, but then the HE get the always strike first, i could use my corpse cart bound spell so i get always strike first too, but you have hight initive so you still go first. PLUS: you would get to fight in three ranks, before i even get to make one attack. So the spearmen have a huge advantage over me. At least with spearmen vs spearmen.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think Im going to have to start rating spearmen.. Ive avoided them for ages but used full units of them with warbanner yesterday in 2 games against dwarves. First game they took the cgarge of dwarf warriors and runesmith and not only broke but ran down the dwarfves. Second game they took a similar charge and narrowly lost (but held). Not the greatest unit of the table but they did well enough- certainly scarier then the archers, though not as tactically useful.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Overall I find that my high elf spearmen are great for holding an area that I want to hold. You do want to make sure though that you don't charge into combat with them unless they are guaranteed to win, since they lose their third rank of attacks when they charge.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've heard about the new rules set high elf spearmen are likely to become a lot more effective as are most other core choices (whether this is a cynical ploy to sell more plastic soldiers or a great new way to make less popular units more effective remains to be seen)


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

From my experience the usefulness of the HE core choices depends entirely on who you are battling. I battle against WoC most often which tends to mean that my spearmen, LSG and archers have a very limited usefullness except for holding the line against marauders or preventing marauders from reaching your lines - they get pretty much dicked all over against anything else (although my archers finished off a demon prince recently).

Against orcs, humans, or other similar units they can still effectively hold the line or certain choke points but as other people have said the HE strengths lie in their magic and specials.

Someone above said the silver helms are joke but I have found joining the unit with a BSB with the banner that adds D6 to combat resolution (name slips my mind) they can pretty much win any combat they are involved in. Yes this would also be possible for Dragon Princes however the silver helms are much easier on your point cap and your wallet!

Unfortunately I haven't yet had much experience with White Lions and Phoenix Guard as I prefer a army with strong magical offense and the use of quick chariot attacks with the bonus of fear causing lions. I'm no expert but I am able to consistently beat a friend playing WoC with these ideals.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver helms are good if all you want is a 'hero delivery device'- if teh idea is to charge in, not die and then use the battle banner or a combat prince to win the fight for you then silver helms will do just about as good as DPs but at less cost... but by themselves they are nearly useless.

Never used white lions because Im not a fan of the 5-6 attack units... but I can see their worth as a blocking unit- taking the charge of a nasty unit and then using their stubborn to not run away.. but I would prefer to go it with korhil in a phoenix guard unit instead.
Phoenix guard are a rubbish unit for doing any damage to enemies... but they have 3 great bonuses that allow them to win. First they have a 4++ save meaning they tend to survive against almost anything, second their Ld9 means they can operate away from the general and still be very hard to break... but most importantly they cause fear: this can both stop the enemy from charging you in the first place or, even better, can make them run away (except for a 1,1) after you only win the fight by 1 since you are a large unit that, thanks to the 4++ ward, is going to stay a large fear causer and will often outnumber even after many rounds of combat.


----------

